# How to maximize selling price of bucklings?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have some bucklings that were recently born and I do not plan to keep any of them. I am curious as to how to maximize the selling price/profits from these in 2.5 months or so when they are ready to go.

I sold 3 last year at a sale barn and got slightly over $100 each for them. I had tried to sell them on a local classifieds site and got downright insulting offers for them. I was getting offers of $25-35 and such. I spent $25 each to have them dehorned so I figured I would take my chances with the auction and was pleased with that option.

I disbudded/dehorned the bucklings last year but didn't band/castrate them. Since these goats are going to be sold, does dehorning add value or make them more desirable to most buyers? Would I be better to wether these or leave them intact as I did last year? I know I will never get another goat with horns that I plan to keep so dehorning definitely adds value for me. I have one doe that has gotten stuck in the fence and is also a bully to other goats with horns. I have also had a few close calls. I got her cheap from someone who didn't want her and she was way too old to dehorn.

Conor


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At that cost for dehorning, I wouldn't bother since you plan on selling them anyway. And I had someone tell me not to band as it adds that extra pound for selling by weight...get a couple extra dollars that way. Hehe


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I never buy goats with horns on them. However what breed are these bucklings? Boar owners often want horns on their goats so depending on who you are trying to sell them to I could see both ways having pluses. What do you do with your goats? are they pets or show animals or do you sell them for meat or do you use them for milk? How old are they when they are sold? Do you want people to come to your house to look at them? Are the mother/father on site? Are they trained in any way? All of these questions and answer can have affects on the price you should offer and the price they should bring. What price were you asking for them on the classifides site?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, need more info. Breed mainly. Meat goats you dont need to bother dis budding and can band them say at the two week mark. Early banding on meat bucks helps them sell. For the most part people who eat em dont want them intact.

Dairy goats are mostly about pedigree but dairy bucks more often then not just get sold for meat as well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Early banding on meat bucks helps them sell. For the most part people who eat em dont want


If you are taking them to a sale there is no difference in price.... Might be different in a private sale. Based on how your sales went last year...I personally wouldn't bother


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree on the not bothering to disbud, but I get docked if my goats are not banded/castrated. Your goats will almost certainly go for meat so I would check the prices to determine what weight is selling for how much and when. I would also vaccinate with something like Bar Vac when I banded and make sure the guys who unload them know that. Make sure they are on full feed and that the sale barn knows that, too. Most goats going for meat are feed lotted for at least a while, and banding/vaccinating/full feed saves them money and time so they are willing to pay more. I hope this helps.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The sales here (which we dont bother with) always say if the boys are wethered or still "billies". Wethers always bring more at the sales here especially if they are near or over 3 months of age. Bucks tend to taste more gamey or bucky if you will.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm...around here up to about a year there is no difference. So...check your sale site and see if there is a difference.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

They are all dairy goat mixes and I figure they go for meat anyway. I was pretty happy to get 100 or so per head. I figure I will attempt private sales of these for a short while only but am not going to expend much effort on this. I have been told that most of the lowball offers are for people who buy up a whole bunch and then take them right to the sale. I have been told that some of the ethnic groups that buy them before certain holidays want them left intact as they view the bucky taste as desirable. They will also bulk up more so I figure I will worm and vaccinate them but not do anything else. I do make sure they are fully off their mothers before letting them go to the sale.

I will have 4 bucks this time as I had two boys the day after Christmas and triplets today! Two of these are boys. These are all the result of the August unintended breeding episode. At least the other does are not due for a while so I won't have to worry about them in this snow and extreme cold.

Conor


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You might advertise them now and offer to band if the buyer wants them banded. I would get a non refundable deposit for that tho...maybe the disbudding too?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

huh, I have sold to just about every group and they all want the jewels removed long before eating. But then again, you dont have to drive far for preferences to change drastically. But it sounds like you got a good price for yours last year and Id keep with what works.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

This will also help you decide when to sell.

http://extension.psu.edu/animals/goats/marketing/ethnic-holiday-calendar


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> huh, I have sold to just about every group and they all want the jewels removed long before eating. But then again, you dont have to drive far for preferences to change drastically. But it sounds like you got a good price for yours last year and Id keep with what works.


I've actually asked the buyers at our sale and they say there is a HUGE market for intact bucks.....young and old. These guys travel all over the country buying and selling.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Good idea! I will definitely collect a non-refundable deposit as I have learned the hard way that people are simply too unreliable nowadays.

I think I will put them out now and see what happens.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I think everyones idea should work. I have done that myself with my dairy wethers.


----------

